# Boat ramps in Yorktown area



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I have been fishing most of my years in the Bay up the lower Potomac and around the Rappahanock/Piankatank area.

I would like to take my dad and my boat down to the mouth of the York area and do a little striper fishing this season.

Anyone familiar with that area, I would love to know what boat ramps are good to use. Thanks in advance.


P.S. I will be coming down I-64 from Richmond. I suppose I could as easily use boat ramps in the lower James area if anyone knows of some near the fish. I was assuming the Yorktown area would in general be less crowded.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Gloucester Point Pier is right off 17 N. Good spot to put in at.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*ramps*

If your coming down I-64 then I would put in at Willouby Spit first exit after the tunnel on right big parking lot and right at the tunnel , you'll be able to hit all 3 tunnels and bouys.



jerry


----------



## zigzag (Oct 2, 2005)

There is a ramp at Back Creek Park quite near Yorktown.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

There is also one on the Poquoson River at the end of Tidemill Road

and one at in Poquoson on Back River at the end of Messick Road.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks all, this is good information. I see them all on google maps.

The messick road ramp... how crowded is this likely to be on weekends this month? Long lines to get in and out?


----------

